# With you in my heart - romance, adventure, spirituality



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

*Here's an excerpt - *

_She went to Dehradun. It was all her worried family would allow. The trip was about an hour away from Saharanpur. The college year was coming to a close and she had just six more months to go. She insisted on traveling alone, and Mr. Krishna decided to make her as comfortable as he could. She stayed in a women's hostel for the three weeks that she was away. She had left her books behind. Her desolation and hurt accompanied her wherever she went. The Sahastradhara springs, graceful and diminutive, were in full flow from the rains. She stood for hours under them, oblivious to the touristy stares and male curiosity. The sulfurous water washed away a lot. Her sense of shame, for one. Her need to conform diminished as she sat, listlessly, waiting for the oft discussed magical healing to take place. She went back to her basic hostel room, everyday for three days, wet and cold. One of her roommates threatened her. "I am going to let the supervisor know. You must be mad! Are you determined to get sick? Why come all the way here to do that? We don't want to catch what you've got!"
Aditi spoke, willing her teeth not to chatter. "No&#8230;no more of this. I'm going to Chakrata and Deoban over the next few days. Really, I'm done with this purifying water stuff!"_

_She left with a backpack the next day. Pink t-shirt teaming with her fever to give her face a flush. Determined to sweat it off with whatever else ailed her, she walked throughout the Chakrata trails. The slopes undulating into meadows with conifers like sentinels. Her mind was blank while nature subconsciously eased her regret. No decisions, she reminded herself as she spied a helicopter. Rotaries beating a foreign rhythm. Memories had to be fought back just then. The time when a helicopter ride took her to yet another demeaning gathering where she was a sideshow.
Now, resting on a deodar tree, she watched the sun emerge from behind heavy grey clouds. A gauzy golden light feathering the conifer tops. Nothing mattered then. She had wanted to sort herself out. But here? Here there was no room for imperfection. She couldn't see herself as flawed as she had believed for so long. "Om Shantih Shantih Shantih," she whispered to herself. Perfect peace. She observed the outside for once and found nothing discordant. It was meant to be harmonious, was it not? The whole exercise was to live and breathe in harmony. What kept Jas from reacting in the most obvious way? She sighed. He was never too far from her thoughts.
She sat by the Ganges under rarefied air skies. Utterly blue. Utterly beautiful. Utterly lonely. A merry-go-round in her mind just missing the answer every time. Her response to Jas irked her. He was difficult. But, she herself was outright foolish.
Why had she let him define her whole existence? She thought back to days when she had sat in her father's lap, loved and wanted. Nothing in her short life had prepared her for being the object of indifference. She had always been relevant. And her sense of it came from the way the people around her had treated her. Jas had taken over and acted like she was an acquisition to be held and maintained. Except once. The flames leaped to life in her belly inspite of herself._

Have a wonderful day!
Thanks 
Anne


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Anne Maven said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My second book 'With you in my heart' just went live on Kindle books.
> Here's a short blurb -
> ...


I am tryiing to tags books that I can. You have no tags on this book, or am I doing something wrong. Micki


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

mickip said:


> I am tryiing to tags books that I can. You have no tags on this book, or am I doing something wrong. Micki


Hi mickip,

Thanks for trying to tag it. I did tag the book last night and it's visible to me though not to a friend. I guess everyone chooses their own tag words and the book shows up when people do a tag search. Thanks for doing this!
Have a great day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Anne, and congratulations on your book!

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome but self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!

My second book 'With you in my heart' is on Kindle books. 
Here's a short blurb - 
This is a journey of self discovery. Set in India, the US and Belize, it follows three protagonists as their lives are uprooted by unforeseen events. Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters choose their unique paths in their quest for love. They find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Here's a link. The picture in the signature should take you to the page as well.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ZYN5G

Jennifer Emard, independent book reviewer at Jenaissance gave it 4/5 stars. An excerpt - 
I really enjoyed this book. The characters are well-drawn and sympathetic, and at times, quite funny. The cultural attitudes towards women and arranged marriages is informative without being preachy. Around the middle you may begin to think that the plot twists are becoming obvious; don't be fooled. The author is just setting you up before she pulls the rug out from under you.
I have to say, I did not see the ending coming. Once Verun's secret is revealed, the story starts taking unexpected turns. Frequently I found myself thinking, "She/he is NOT going to do that!".
You'll find yourself racing towards the ending wondering how it will ever work out. I'm not usually surprised by books; this was a welcome and entertaining change.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!

My second book 'With you in my heart' is on Kindle books. 
Here's a short blurb - 
This is a journey of self discovery. Set in India, the US and Belize, it follows three protagonists as their lives are uprooted by unforeseen events. Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters choose their unique paths in their quest for love. They find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Here's a link. The picture in the signature should take you to the page as well.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ZYN5G

Jennifer Emard, independent book reviewer at Jenaissance gave it 4/5 stars. An excerpt -
I really enjoyed this book. The characters are well-drawn and sympathetic, and at times, quite funny. The cultural attitudes towards women and arranged marriages is informative without being preachy. Around the middle you may begin to think that the plot twists are becoming obvious; don't be fooled. The author is just setting you up before she pulls the rug out from under you.
I have to say, I did not see the ending coming. Once Verun's secret is revealed, the story starts taking unexpected turns. Frequently I found myself thinking, "She/he is NOT going to do that!".
You'll find yourself racing towards the ending wondering how it will ever work out. I'm not usually surprised by books; this was a welcome and entertaining change.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!

My second book 'With you in my heart' is on Kindle books. 
Here's a short blurb - 
This is a journey of self discovery. Set in India, the US and Belize, it follows three protagonists as their lives are uprooted by unforeseen events. Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters choose their unique paths in their quest for love. They find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Here's a link. The picture in the signature should take you to the page as well.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ZYN5G

Jennifer Emard, independent book reviewer at Jenaissance gave it 4/5 stars. An excerpt -
I really enjoyed this book. The characters are well-drawn and sympathetic, and at times, quite funny. The cultural attitudes towards women and arranged marriages is informative without being preachy. Around the middle you may begin to think that the plot twists are becoming obvious; don't be fooled. The author is just setting you up before she pulls the rug out from under you.
I have to say, I did not see the ending coming. Once Verun's secret is revealed, the story starts taking unexpected turns. Frequently I found myself thinking, "She/he is NOT going to do that!".
You'll find yourself racing towards the ending wondering how it will ever work out. I'm not usually surprised by books; this was a welcome and entertaining change.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

"With you in my heart" by Anne Maven is on a sale!

http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G

Going for $2.99 -

Here's a blurb - 
The story is about an inward journey toward love. Set in India, the US and Belize, it follows three protagonists as their lives are forever changed by unforeseen events. Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters choose their unique paths in their quest for love. They find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Jennifer Emard of http://thejenaissance.blogspot.com/ gave it 4/5 stars -

"I have to say, I did not see the ending coming. Once Varun's secret is revealed, the story starts taking unexpected turns. Frequently I found myself thinking, "She/he is NOT going to do that!".
You'll find yourself racing towards the ending wondering how it will ever work out. I'm not usually surprised by books; this was a welcome and entertaining change."

Michelle of www.bookwormfamily.com gave it 4/5 stars - 
I have not been that emotional reading a book in a long time and it just really surprised me that this book moved me so much. I felt like a bystander observing the lives of Roshani and Varun, but I absentmindedly talked to my Nook Color as I read - as if talking to the characters would really change their stories or help them make different choices!! I loved the determination and resolve that Roshani has to contribute to the world and try to improve life around her. She is a very strong woman and others lean on that strength, which helps them become stronger also. Varun starts out like a "lost little boy" type soul, but grows so much through his relationship with Roshani. As a reader, it is amazing to witness the changes in his life. I do not want to give things away, but will just say that there are many surprises along the way in this book that draw the reader in more and more with each passing page.


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

"With you in my heart" by Anne Maven is on a sale!

http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G

Going for $0.99 -

Here's a blurb - 
The story is about an inward journey toward love. Set in India, the US and Belize, it follows three protagonists as their lives are forever changed by unforeseen events. Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters choose their unique paths in their quest for love. They find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Jennifer Emard of http://thejenaissance.blogspot.com/ gave it 4/5 stars -

"I have to say, I did not see the ending coming. Once Varun's secret is revealed, the story starts taking unexpected turns. Frequently I found myself thinking, "She/he is NOT going to do that!".
You'll find yourself racing towards the ending wondering how it will ever work out. I'm not usually surprised by books; this was a welcome and entertaining change."

Michelle of www.bookwormfamily.com gave it 4/5 stars - 
I have not been that emotional reading a book in a long time and it just really surprised me that this book moved me so much. I felt like a bystander observing the lives of Roshani and Varun, but I absentmindedly talked to my Nook Color as I read - as if talking to the characters would really change their stories or help them make different choices!! I loved the determination and resolve that Roshani has to contribute to the world and try to improve life around her. She is a very strong woman and others lean on that strength, which helps them become stronger also. Varun starts out like a "lost little boy" type soul, but grows so much through his relationship with Roshani. As a reader, it is amazing to witness the changes in his life. I do not want to give things away, but will just say that there are many surprises along the way in this book that draw the reader in more and more with each passing page.


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

"With you in my heart" by Anne Maven is on a sale!

http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G

Going for $0.99 -

Here's a blurb - 
Roshani is a fashion model, but that's not all. Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters her, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

"With you in my heart" by Anne Maven is on a sale!

http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G

Here's a blurb - 
Roshani is a fashion model, but that's not all. Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters her, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

"With you in my heart" by Anne Maven is on a sale!

http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G

Here's a blurb - 
Roshani is a fashion model, but that's not all. Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters her, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

"With you in my heart" by Anne Maven is on a sale!

http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G

Going for $0.99 -

Here's a blurb - 
The story is about an inward journey toward love. Set in India, the US and Belize, it follows three protagonists as their lives are forever changed by unforeseen events. Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters choose their unique paths in their quest for love. They find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Have wonderful day!
Thanks,
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!

My second book 'With you in my heart' is on Kindle books. 
Here's a short blurb - 
This is a journey of self discovery. Set in India, the US and Belize, it follows three protagonists as their lives are uprooted by unforeseen events. Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters choose their unique paths in their quest for love. They find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Here's a link. The picture in the signature should take you to the page as well.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ZYN5G

Jennifer Emard, independent book reviewer at Jenaissance gave it 4/5 stars. An excerpt -
I really enjoyed this book. The characters are well-drawn and sympathetic, and at times, quite funny. The cultural attitudes towards women and arranged marriages is informative without being preachy. Around the middle you may begin to think that the plot twists are becoming obvious; don't be fooled. The author is just setting you up before she pulls the rug out from under you.
I have to say, I did not see the ending coming. Once Verun's secret is revealed, the story starts taking unexpected turns. Frequently I found myself thinking, "She/he is NOT going to do that!".
You'll find yourself racing towards the ending wondering how it will ever work out. I'm not usually surprised by books; this was a welcome and entertaining change.

Have a wonderful day!
Comments and suggestions are welcome 
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!

My second book 'With you in my heart' is on Kindle books. 
Here's a short blurb - 
This is a journey of self discovery. Set in India, the US and Belize, it follows three protagonists as their lives are uprooted by unforeseen events. Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters choose their unique paths in their quest for love. They find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Here's a link. The picture in the signature should take you to the page as well.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ZYN5G

Jennifer Emard, independent book reviewer at Jenaissance gave it 4/5 stars. An excerpt -
I really enjoyed this book. The characters are well-drawn and sympathetic, and at times, quite funny. The cultural attitudes towards women and arranged marriages is informative without being preachy. Around the middle you may begin to think that the plot twists are becoming obvious; don't be fooled. The author is just setting you up before she pulls the rug out from under you.
I have to say, I did not see the ending coming. Once Verun's secret is revealed, the story starts taking unexpected turns. Frequently I found myself thinking, "She/he is NOT going to do that!".
You'll find yourself racing towards the ending wondering how it will ever work out. I'm not usually surprised by books; this was a welcome and entertaining change.

Have a wonderful day!
Comments and suggestions are welcome 
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!

My second book 'With you in my heart' is on Kindle books. 
Here's a short blurb - 
This is a journey of self discovery. Set in India, the US and Belize, it follows three protagonists as their lives are uprooted by unforeseen events. Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters choose their unique paths in their quest for love. They find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Here's a link. The picture in the signature should take you to the page as well.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ZYN5G

Jennifer Emard, independent book reviewer at Jenaissance gave it 4/5 stars. An excerpt -
I really enjoyed this book. The characters are well-drawn and sympathetic, and at times, quite funny. The cultural attitudes towards women and arranged marriages is informative without being preachy. Around the middle you may begin to think that the plot twists are becoming obvious; don't be fooled. The author is just setting you up before she pulls the rug out from under you.
I have to say, I did not see the ending coming. Once Verun's secret is revealed, the story starts taking unexpected turns. Frequently I found myself thinking, "She/he is NOT going to do that!".
You'll find yourself racing towards the ending wondering how it will ever work out. I'm not usually surprised by books; this was a welcome and entertaining change.

Have a wonderful day!
Comments and suggestions are welcome 
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Roshani is a fashion model, but that's not all. Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters her, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Here's an excerpt -

She went to Dehradun. It was all her worried family would allow. The trip was about an hour away from Saharanpur. The college year was coming to a close and she had just six more months to go. She insisted on traveling alone, and Mr. Krishna decided to make her as comfortable as he could. She stayed in a women's hostel for the three weeks that she was away. She had left her books behind. Her desolation and hurt accompanied her wherever she went. The Sahastradhara springs, graceful and diminutive, were in full flow from the rains. She stood for hours under them, oblivious to the touristy stares and male curiosity. The sulfurous water washed away a lot. Her sense of shame, for one. Her need to conform diminished as she sat, listlessly, waiting for the oft discussed magical healing to take place. She went back to her basic hostel room, everyday for three days, wet and cold. One of her roommates threatened her. "I am going to let the supervisor know. You must be mad! Are you determined to get sick? Why come all the way here to do that? We don't want to catch what you've got!"
Aditi spoke, willing her teeth not to chatter. "No&#8230;no more of this. I'm going to Chakrata and Deoban over the next few days. Really, I'm done with this purifying water stuff!"

She left with a backpack the next day. Pink t-shirt teaming with her fever to give her face a flush. Determined to sweat it off with whatever else ailed her, she walked throughout the Chakrata trails. The slopes undulating into meadows with conifers like sentinels. Her mind was blank while nature subconsciously eased her regret. No decisions, she reminded herself as she spied a helicopter. Rotaries beating a foreign rhythm. Memories had to be fought back just then. The time when a helicopter ride took her to yet another demeaning gathering where she was a sideshow.
Now, resting on a deodar tree, she watched the sun emerge from behind heavy grey clouds. A gauzy golden light feathering the conifer tops. Nothing mattered then. She had wanted to sort herself out. But here? Here there was no room for imperfection. She couldn't see herself as flawed as she had believed for so long. "Om Shantih Shantih Shantih," she whispered to herself. Perfect peace. She observed the outside for once and found nothing discordant. It was meant to be harmonious, was it not? The whole exercise was to live and breathe in harmony. What kept Jas from reacting in the most obvious way? She sighed. He was never too far from her thoughts.
She sat by the Ganges under rarefied air skies. Utterly blue. Utterly beautiful. Utterly lonely. A merry-go-round in her mind just missing the answer every time. Her response to Jas irked her. He was difficult. But, she herself was outright foolish.
Why had she let him define her whole existence? She thought back to days when she had sat in her father's lap, loved and wanted. Nothing in her short life had prepared her for being the object of indifference. She had always been relevant. And her sense of it came from the way the people around her had treated her. Jas had taken over and acted like she was an acquisition to be held and maintained. Except once. The flames leaped to life in her belly inspite of herself.

Have a wonderful day!
Thanks 
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Roshani is a fashion model, but that's not all. Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters her, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Here's an excerpt -

She went to Dehradun. It was all her worried family would allow. The trip was about an hour away from Saharanpur. The college year was coming to a close and she had just six more months to go. She insisted on traveling alone, and Mr. Krishna decided to make her as comfortable as he could. She stayed in a women's hostel for the three weeks that she was away. She had left her books behind. Her desolation and hurt accompanied her wherever she went. The Sahastradhara springs, graceful and diminutive, were in full flow from the rains. She stood for hours under them, oblivious to the touristy stares and male curiosity. The sulfurous water washed away a lot. Her sense of shame, for one. Her need to conform diminished as she sat, listlessly, waiting for the oft discussed magical healing to take place. She went back to her basic hostel room, everyday for three days, wet and cold. One of her roommates threatened her. "I am going to let the supervisor know. You must be mad! Are you determined to get sick? Why come all the way here to do that? We don't want to catch what you've got!"
Aditi spoke, willing her teeth not to chatter. "No&#8230;no more of this. I'm going to Chakrata and Deoban over the next few days. Really, I'm done with this purifying water stuff!"

She left with a backpack the next day. Pink t-shirt teaming with her fever to give her face a flush. Determined to sweat it off with whatever else ailed her, she walked throughout the Chakrata trails. The slopes undulating into meadows with conifers like sentinels. Her mind was blank while nature subconsciously eased her regret. No decisions, she reminded herself as she spied a helicopter. Rotaries beating a foreign rhythm. Memories had to be fought back just then. The time when a helicopter ride took her to yet another demeaning gathering where she was a sideshow.
Now, resting on a deodar tree, she watched the sun emerge from behind heavy grey clouds. A gauzy golden light feathering the conifer tops. Nothing mattered then. She had wanted to sort herself out. But here? Here there was no room for imperfection. She couldn't see herself as flawed as she had believed for so long. "Om Shantih Shantih Shantih," she whispered to herself. Perfect peace. She observed the outside for once and found nothing discordant. It was meant to be harmonious, was it not? The whole exercise was to live and breathe in harmony. What kept Jas from reacting in the most obvious way? She sighed. He was never too far from her thoughts.
She sat by the Ganges under rarefied air skies. Utterly blue. Utterly beautiful. Utterly lonely. A merry-go-round in her mind just missing the answer every time. Her response to Jas irked her. He was difficult. But, she herself was outright foolish.
Why had she let him define her whole existence? She thought back to days when she had sat in her father's lap, loved and wanted. Nothing in her short life had prepared her for being the object of indifference. She had always been relevant. And her sense of it came from the way the people around her had treated her. Jas had taken over and acted like she was an acquisition to be held and maintained. Except once. The flames leaped to life in her belly inspite of herself.

Have a wonderful day!
Thanks 
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Roshani is a fashion model, but that's not all. Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters her, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Roshani is a fashion model, but that's not all. Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters her, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Roshani is a fashion model, but that's not all. Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters her, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Roshani is a fashion model, but that's not all. Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters her, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Roshani is a fashion model, but that's not all. Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters her, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here's my contemporary women's fiction novel, With you in my heart. It is set in India, the US and Belize. A mix of romance, adventure, spirituality and exotic locations close to my heart 

Here's the link and a blurb- 
http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G/

Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters Roshani, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?

Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.

Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks for stopping by and have a wonderful day!
Anne


----------

